# My New Baby



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Hi all. I just returned from a local bird show/auction. I hadn't planned on buying another cockatiel esp one still hand feeding but what can I say I fell in love. We are thinking of calling her (hoping it's female) Annie.


----------



## Hopper (Sep 14, 2009)

I love how the pics are kind of blurry and make it look like light is radiating off her 

She is VERY pretty by the way, congrats on your new addition!


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Yeah I'm thinking I either need a new camera or learn how to use this one better lol

Thank you, she seems so very sweet.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

looks like the lens needs cleaning to me...prolly just has some dust on it
Mikey


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

or it just may need to be focused if it is a digital camera experiment with it thats how i learned


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I can see why you fell in love, she is so pretty  For the pictures there could be something on your lens or mabey you took the photos to close to her. I would play around to check if it is your camera


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'll trying cleaning and playing around with the camera, although something tells me it's probably more of a user problem lol if I get it figured out you'll probably get sick of seeing all my pics.

Oh btw, we have offically named her Liberty


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

you have a very pretty white face pearl pied 

and They're HARD to get decent pics of 

I've had several White Face Pearls and White Face Cinnamon Pearls and 90% of my pics turn out to a white glare instead of a bird no matter how far away i stand LOL


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

Phew, good to know it's not just me, I do still want to play around and see if I can't get better pis though


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

tielitsover said:


> Phew, good to know it's not just me, I do still want to play around and see if I can't get better pis though


I've had my camera going on 2 years never bothered to read the book that came with it and i know my birds see me coming with the camera if they talked they'd be saying " OH DEAR LORD NOT AGAIN" I'll sit in there for hours playing with the settings taking pics , come out thinking i took maybe 30 pics (depending on how long i was in there) go to upload them to find out i took a couple hundred :blush:


----------



## tielitsover (May 22, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhh so again I am not alone, my birds and dogs think the same thing about me lol


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

congratulations what a doll!


----------

